# Automatically Print (from tethered camera)



## thealika (Aug 7, 2013)

I have My camera Tethered.

So I shoot, and it automatically Imports and applies a preset.

Now I want to take it a step further and Automatically Print as well.

So Basically I want to run Lightroom for a PhotoBooth Event  and every time I snap a shot I want lightroom to print Automatically.

Kind of what this guy did, but making the print automated: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya65PDflAI8&feature=share&list=UUhlM0nXyiqGYBIs4tPLLo8Q
Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi thealika, welcome to the forum!

I can't think of a way to do it, without at least some user intervention.  You might be able to use something like Keyboard Maestro to automate the mouse movements though.


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 7, 2013)

Just for information:
There is actual photobooth software about, the one I have (not for the photobooth function mind),
is DSLR Remote Pro, which is for Canon, but there are at least a couple of versions for other cameras.
http://www.breezesys.com/DSLRRemotePro/ (Admins please remove the link if not allowed here).

The downside to it is, you can't process or edit with it, it's straight from camera to disk and/or printer.

The upside, which is the reason I got it way back when I had to do a product shoot,
is just about EVERY standard camera function is remotely controlled, a big plus when doing a product shoot in a light tent,
well, for my amatuer self that is.
I did the shoot, and besides the images saving on my card, also sent backups to my hard drive.
And then Lightroomed them when I got home.


----------



## marco (Aug 7, 2013)

It looks like Total Folder Monitor might be what you are looking for. Search for it on  CoolUtils.com.


----------



## marco (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry, didn't look at your specs first. I think this is a Windows util. Try Google with auto print watch folder.


----------



## thealika (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh.. ho ho!!! You are GOOD!!!!

I love your thinking... if you cant print from Lightroom, print form a folder!  Awesome Idea!


----------



## thealika (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you perhaps know how to "Auto Export"?  
The "Cool Utils - Total Folder Monitor" sound liuke a plan,  I have parallels, so its not a problem for me to use it.

I just would really like to find a way to use LR as it can apply some cool presets i made as well as complex watermarks


----------



## thealika (Aug 11, 2013)

YOu are right about external software for photo-booths. there are plenty out there:

here is my top 5 list if anyone is interested:
1. TriPrism TEPS-X  - *$695 - **$1595  (Mac & Win)
*2. PhotoBooth Solutions - *$200 - $400 (Win Only - 6 different apps for use with other PB software) *
3. Breeze Sys - *$175 (Win Only)
*4. Dark Room Booth - *$300 (Win Only)*
5. Photo Boof

Photobooth Solutions are something very close to what I want, they include some filters, but its still nowhere near what I would like to do, as compared to what Lightroom can achieve.


----------



## ghp1968 (Dec 17, 2021)

thealika said:


> I have My camera Tethered.
> 
> So I shoot, and it automatically Imports and applies a preset.
> 
> ...


Good evening, did you ever find anything that allowed you to tether shoot, edit and print at once.

I am looking for the same solution.

Thanks
Gary


----------

